# favorite martial arts books



## ppko

What are your favorite martial arts books 

for me it would be anything by George Dillman, Wally Jay, and Remy Presas.  I also enjoyed the Bubishi.

PPKO


----------



## Rob Broad

I am very partial to the Journey.  I also enjoy any of the writing of Ed Parker.


----------



## OULobo

I liked Angry White Pajamas.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

My faves these days (in no particular order):

There Are No Secrets
The Book of Five Rings
Imagination Becomes Reality
Kenpo Karate: Law of the Fist and Empty Hand
Indonesian Fighting Fundamentals
Analysis of Shaolin Chin-na
The Kyokushin Way
Jeet Kune Do: Entering to Trapping to Grappling
Training and Fighting Skills
Dynamic Jujitsu
Cheng-tzu's Thirteen Chapters on T'ai Chi Ch'uan


----------



## Ronin Moose

"Crouching Tiger: Taming the Warrior Within", and "Fighter's Fact Book", both by Loren Christiansen, Turtle Press.  Retired street cop with an interesting take on life and martia arts.


----------



## Rob Broad

I also had a great book on Martial Arts by Jennifer Lawler, she puts together some very nice books.


----------



## lonecoyote

Hagakure


----------



## ppko

Thank you I would like more books if you guys can think of them.


PPKO


----------



## DoxN4cer

The Warriors Edge

Dr. Yang's Chin-na and Martial Applications of Tai Chi books are quite good as well.

TK


----------



## Blindside

My two favorites are:

Zen and the Martial Arts by Hyams
Autumn Lightning by Lowry

Lamont


----------



## bignick

darrell craig writes some very good books...they are mostly dealing with specific arts and their techniques...but he also talks a bit about his history in the martial arts, which is very interesting...judo: history, theory, practice by vladimir putin is very interesting as well....

also...
kodokan judo by jigoro kano and the canon of judo by kyuzo mifune is an excellent reference for the judoka


----------



## Dan Anderson

Ronin Moose said:
			
		

> "Crouching Tiger: Taming the Warrior Within", and "Fighter's Fact Book", both by Loren Christiansen, Turtle Press.  Retired street cop with an interesting take on life and martia arts.


Not only retired street cop but my first instructor almost 38 years ago.  Loren's books are first rate.

Favorite Books:
*Asian Fighting Arts * by Draeger & Smith
*Secret Fighting Arts Of The World * by Gilbey (lots of good stuff in this satire)
*Sugar Ray* by Ray Robinson & Dave Anderson (Sugar Ray's autobio is one of the best "martial arts books ever written")
*Chinese Methods And Masters * by Robert W. Smith
my books, but then again, I am rather biased.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## sifu nick

In no particular order:

The Book of Five Rings, Miyamoto Musashi
Tao of Jeet Kune Do, Bruce Lee
The Art of War, Sun Tzu

Also books by Bill Wallace, Benny Urquidez, and other Bruce Lee books


----------



## MisterMike

My taste in books has changed over the years. I started with a lot of technical or how-to type books and have now shifted to the more philosophical type.

But I have a lot by Ed Parker, and Morihei/Kisshomaru Ueshiba which make up some of my base arts.


----------



## bignick

i also much prefer the books that deal the more philosophical side of the arts...i have instructors to teach me...


----------



## Paul B

Hi all! I'm a "newbie" to the board!

I have too many books,so it's hard to pick a favorite.I do have a couple I go back to,though.

1."The Unfettered Mind" by Takuan Soho

2. "The Art of Peace" by Morihei Ueshiba trans. by John Stevens

3. "Zen and The Way of The Sword:Arming the Saumurai Psyche" by Winston L. King

4. "The Fighting Spirit of Japan" by E.J. Harrison

They are all more along the "philisophical" lines,but I like 'em.


----------



## AaronLucia

I recently finished Book of Sparrows, an excellent read!

I also think 'Stick Fighting' by Masaaki Hatsumi is awesome for stick stuff.

And basically any 'Ninja' stuff is great.


----------



## ppko

Paul B said:
			
		

> Hi all! I'm a "newbie" to the board!
> 
> I have too many books,so it's hard to pick a favorite.I do have a couple I go back to,though.
> 
> 1."The Unfettered Mind" by Takuan Soho
> 
> 2. "The Art of Peace" by Morihei Ueshiba trans. by John Stevens
> 
> 3. "Zen and The Way of The Sword:Arming the Saumurai Psyche" by Winston L. King
> 
> 4. "The Fighting Spirit of Japan" by E.J. Harrison
> 
> They are all more along the "philisophical" lines,but I like 'em.


Hey glad to see you here welcome to Martial Talk, hopefully this will be a great sight for you as it has for me and many others


----------



## Paul B

Thanks Joe!


There is a little more action around here,but I'll happily yap to anyone,anywhere!


----------



## ppko

Paul B said:
			
		

> Thanks Joe!
> 
> 
> There is a little more action around here,but I'll happily yap to anyone,anywhere!


yeah I know I am glad to see you here as it has always been a pleasure talking to you:ultracool


----------



## chinto01

When I first left my old instructor I was told to read the book " Karate-Do My Way of Life" By: Gichin Funakoshi. This book gave me a new outlook on the martial arts and how it is more than just tournaments, and punching and kicking. This is one of my favorites because of the message it gives. Pick it up if you get a chance!!


----------



## Patrick Skerry

The 'Judo Masterclass Techniques' series are informative.


 'Fighting Judo' (1985) by Katsuhiko Kashiwazaki, is both instructive and profound.


----------



## arnisador

Zen in the Martial Arts, by Joe Hyams


----------



## Marginal

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4429

Still like that book. 

Also, Secret Tactics covers a lotta ground.


----------



## arnisador

Speaking of martial arts books...Buyubooks is closed:
http://buyubooks.com/

They were a great site for getting a good price on a martial arts book, with a good selection too (not just the usual stuff). I wonder what happened?


----------



## terryl965

Living the Martial way.
Terry


----------



## ppko

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Living the Martial way.
> Terry


Great book I should have mentioned it earlier (shakes his head(thinking to himself in a Chris Farley "Tommy Boy"voice how could I be so stupid))


----------

